# Via Nirone 7 55cm frame too small for 6'3/8" (185cm)



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hello

2 weeks ago I ordered a Claris Via Nirone 7 through my LBS, I tested a Tiagra model Nirone. I left small cash for them to have it imported. But I'm worried the size could be a tad small for me.
My inseam is 33" (short legged).
Here's a photo of the bike I tested, with the seatpost adjusted to my height.









Do you guys think the seapost height looks ridiculously high? 

I come from a 60cm Motobecane Super Strada which fitted me too large.
Should I order a 57cm instead (they didn't have that size in stock that's why I couldn't ride it)

I will appreciate your replies.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

For a sloping top tube bike, the seatpost looks OK.

Did you ride the bike? For how long? Were you comfortable? How experienced are you with riding road bikes? 

Since you had to order the bike it's not like the LBS was pushing it's stock on you. What did they have to say about this sizing for you?

"get a proper fit" is the usual response to these questions. What was the LBS approach to this?


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Well, actually the owner of the shop was there and told me the 57 probably will be a bit to big for me. I rode it for a few minutes, nothing big. Upon comfort I didn't felt stretched a little hunched over but that might be because this is a road bike, I tried the position on the drops also, but since that was the only frame I tested I'm unsure about the difference in feeling with another bike size.

I don't have a lot of experience regarding road bikes.
My first one was a 56cm Benotto 850 made in Mexico, but I don't have the measurements for the top tube since they are not provided on Benotto's page.

After that I bought online the Motobecane Super Strada 60cm but I'm overly stretched out and it feels as if I can't move the bike efficiently.

A cycling partner got a Venge 56cm (he's approx. the same height as me) and the bike fits him well, the top tube I think is 1cm longer, the headtube 0.5cm longer.

I think the only way to know is using the bike on a long distance ride (I usually ride from 100-160km) sometimes longer than that.

I might as well ask in the store if they could swap the frame if I find it uncomfortable, it seems that is the case but I forgot to ask that question to the LBS owner
I will ask again if the bike fits me smaller if they could change it, but I'd rather have the good sizing for my size.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

It's hard to say with all the different geometries these days.

Just based on you size it's seems like it's too small. I'm slightly smaller than you 5'11 32" and I had a 57cm orbea that seamed a little stretched out. When i first got fitted when I was younger I was fit for a 58 Cannondale.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

My $0.02 is that the seatpost is way too high if it's fit "correctly", and thus the frame is too small.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Well, I took the plunge and kept the 55cm

The owner actually said he could swap it to a larger frame but I will be more stretched out. So far I'm liking the nimble response I get from a smaller sized frame.
Tomorrow I will do a mild ride so will keep updated.

Some pics, will took some later


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

A little review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rs50azwzJs


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

GarzaAlfredo said:


> A little review
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rs50azwzJs


Ummm...

The "chi" in Bianchi is pronounced "KEE".

BianKEE


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Bianchi club.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm 183 cm, all arms and legs. Rode a 57 Infinito for four years. The bike always looked a bit wonky. Now I'm on a 59 Sempre Pro. The stem is 115 mm measured.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Interesting

So I guess all it comes down to is personal preference, I prefer an aggressive stance of the bike since I can move the bike easily on a smaller frame.

Thanks for your comment. Nice pic, is is Mt. Ventoux?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Indeed it is.


----------

